
What Stopped You from Launching a Bootstrapped Product in 2015 - shk88
What will you do differently in 2016 to make it happen?
======
taphangum
Stop looking for productivity 'techniques' that others have found to work for
them and just do the best thing I can think of now to get something done.

Momentum tends to work better than any one 'technique'.

------
velox_io
I didn't feel the user interface was ready. Also, as the system is a database
at heart it has to be absolutely rock solid.

Planning to launch on the 5th of Feb, which is the date (4 years) since I
wrecked my knee and started working on this project to keep my mind busy. See
[https://velox.io](https://velox.io)

~~~
kohanz
> _Our platform enables beginners to code & experanced developers to deliver,
> fast!_

typo: *experienced

~~~
velox_io
Thank you!

------
CryoLogic
Launched earlier this year with a $500 budget, now making ~1.2k revenue per
month trying to grow it further. Still need to get a job though, $200/mo is
not much fun for food in Seattle.

~~~
davelnewton
Still pretty cool--I'd be psyched w/ ~$1K/month, although obviously I'd be
more psyched with more $.

------
nevi-me
Too many hours devoted to employer. I already have something bootstrapped
active (movinggauteng.co.za), but stagnating a bit. Wanted to launch a small
December idea to take my mind off my 2 jobs. This year I'm aiming to work no
more than 48 hours a week for employer, start making money on bootstrapped
product, and enjoy my life more.

------
sgslo
I didn't launch sooner as I was focused on too many projects. Finally buckled
it down and drove my project to completion. Official launch will occur in a
week or two: [http://rallycoding.com/](http://rallycoding.com/)

~~~
dhandel
Congratulations Stephen. I have taken your Udemy course, "Build Web Apps with
React JS and Flux" and it is probably the best coding course that I've ever
experienced. The level of support that you provide in the chat section of the
course and by email is unbelievable. It's almost like getting 1:1 mentoring?
I'm just starting your Native React Udemy course now.

Do you offer 1:1 mentoring?

~~~
sgslo
Drop me a line, my email is in my profile, or you can find it all over the
course on Udemy

------
edoceo
Nothing! Launched and now have profit! Going Lean and doing customer dev
before product dev was a huge factor for success.

------
tmaly
Nothing, I launched, but I need to refine it and make it look better:
bestfoodnearme.com

------
tedmiston
Concern about if what I built was too specific to me and if others would even
use it.

------
godzillabrennus
Nothing. It launched. Then the co-founder quit and took it down.

It's coming back soon though.

------
iends
I have no idea what to build.

~~~
shk88
I'm starting s podcast to help with this problem. The idea is I pick 1 small
business / industry a week, and do 5 interviews with different business owners
from that industry, asking about their business, the problems they face, etc.

Do you think you'd listen to something like this?

~~~
Zweihander
That sounds like something I'd listen to and would be super useful, sign me
up.

------
AznHisoka
I was consumed with a product I launched in 2014 :)

------
collyw
I was too lazy / busy to finish it.

------
davelnewton
Launch.

